# How to change wheel shaft oil seal on Honda HS522/HS655



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

*How to change wheel shaft oil seal on Honda HS522/HS622*

This is my story on how to change the wheel shaft oil seal on on a HS522 (HS622 is the exact same process and parts)

I started by ordering the appropriate seal. Here in the expensive north of the border was $30, Part No.91256-729-931 OIL SEAL (20X47X9.7) 

Started with the snowblower in service position (a$$ in the air) and removed the track by just sliding the idler and track wheel. Notice the pins are slightly different so don't mix them. Cotton pins broke, I need to get new ones.






























I cleaned the shaft as much as I could. Also I made sure there were no rough spots that could have scored the seal. 

Next I used a small flat screwdriver and pried it off little by little and around.










Then I was able to pull it out and with no seal the oil leaked out constantly so I had to put the snowblower on the side. 
I did it based on ignorance because I didn't know if the bore needed to be greased only, or had to be dry or if it's a bad practice to have oil in it. 




















Later on I found a YouTube video that the guy greased up the shaft and bore (was a car) and that seemed Ok to me. 

So I put in the new seal in and immediately felt way tighter than the old one. No tools needed just pushed it down with thumbs. It felt really-really tight. I guess that's a good sign. 











Probably in the process it leaked about 1/2 liter and based on the color I'll drain and refill with fresh oil. 










Took me like 2 hr. But only because I tried to take the shortcut and struggled with the re-installing the track and wheels. I should have losen it from the begging. Lazy me made me pay in time like 10x. Oh we'll...

I hope this helps, feel free to ask if you have any questions


Thanks
Gaspar


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Excellent write up!

Another tip, a piece of tape on the slack side of the threads, will save time with resetting track tension. (sorry if I did not mention this before) Event a paint pen mark would suffice.

From my experience, I took the axle out to do this job. But your take on this, was much more efficient.


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the post . Nice job


----------



## dcloes (Dec 8, 2014)

So you only did one side? This may be a dumb question, but what was it that caused you the extra time? I'm assuming you mean that you should have loosened the track instead of just sliding both track wheels off without relieving any tension?

Following db9938's advice to mark the threads before loosening.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Indeed. I should've loosened up the track by releasing the tension..
I tried to just slide out the wheels but the rubber reverts back to round shape making it impossible with just two hands. 

Just did one side cause the other side is dry.

The track tension as per the repair manual is to be readjusted when the weight of 15 kg does not deflect the track right in the middle by 1". Check your user manual as you may actually need to re-adjust both sides and not necesarily revert back to current tension. 

Good luck. Let us know how it went!




dcloes said:


> So you only did one side? This may be a dumb question, but what was it that caused you the extra time? I'm assuming you mean that you should have loosened the track instead of just sliding both track wheels off without relieving any tension?
> 
> Following db9938's advice to mark the threads before loosening.


----------



## barter (Nov 19, 2014)

My right seal is also leaking but seeing how the part cost $35 bucks, I called by local Honda dealer who quoted $100 bucks for parts and labour.Seems worth it to me.


----------



## dcloes (Dec 8, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Indeed. I should've loosened up the track by releasing the tension..
> I tried to just slide out the wheels but the rubber reverts back to round shape making it impossible with just two hands.
> 
> Just did one side cause the other side is dry.
> ...


Repair was a snap. Crazy easy. Made a Youtube video documenting my repair. 

Oracle, Thanks for your help and insight.

Being more worried about getting the track on without loosening the tension, I managed to put the front wheel on backwards (inside out) and didn't notice, so got to do that twice. But I was able to take the track off and put it back on with the wheel correct inside 1 minute the second time.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm very happy someone used the information and managed to replace the seal on their own.. Cool video by the way.. that trick with the wood to guide the wheels was pretty slick.

Just like you, I did spill Gas and had to siphon out also I didn't mention but put the washer for the free wheel inside and had to take the track off again, etc.. just like you.. too funny.

Doing repairs like this gives some pride in the ownership of the machines... especially now that many things are throwaway.

I know I saved money and my lady was impressed with my repair skills, that gave me some points 






dcloes said:


> Repair was a snap. Crazy easy. Made a Youtube video documenting my repair.
> 
> Oracle, Thanks for your help and insight.
> 
> Being more worried about getting the track on without loosening the tension, I managed to put the front wheel on backwards (inside out) and didn't notice, so got to do that twice. But I was able to take the track off and put it back on with the wheel correct inside 1 minute the second time.


----------



## Dickie67 (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for the post and helpful video guys!

I did one seal the other day and the write up was very helpful. I just did the track removal and just took the two bolts out for the track/axle guide and moved it out of the way when the seal was pulled up the axle. 

Took about 30 mins. The seals are not cheap locally here in Oakville. Will do the other when required. 

Cheers


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2016)

Agreed, thanks for the post and video guys, they were very helpful.

I was wondering if anyone has experience replacing the the transmission oil seal on a HS522WA?

In order to get at the seal you need to remove the chain case. After removing the cover, the drive gear and the chain I've realized the it appears that you need to remove the entire rear axle as well?

It looks like a much more ambitious job than what is described above unfortunately.

Thanks


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

very good write up and video on this repair which seems like a common issue with the 622.


----------



## gallant.ma3 (Dec 20, 2018)

*Snow blower on its side*

Do you need to place the snow blower on its side? I was wondering if I could place it on axel jacks so I don't have to drain the gas tank.


----------



## EFD131 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks for the post Took me approx 1hr from start to finish needed to sockets wrench screwdriver and hammer handle to assist in putting seal in


----------



## erguy6319 (Nov 23, 2021)

First time post here, and I did uploaded all the pictures first, so the pictures sequences are messed up, still I hope they will help you. 

After watched video on Youtube and read this post. I decided to check my Honda HS622 snowblowrer's transmission fluid. I do not find any signs of axel seals having oil leak.

I found it is easier to remove the plastic cover after removed the two bolts which hold the discharge chute .










Here is the Transmission oil plug. Use two flat head screwdrivers to remove it.
















Used a thin wire about 14 inch long, I made a oil check stick. Bend the stick curve shape, Slide the stick 45 degree downwards towards front of the snowblower. I can insert about 8 inches down, after I took the stick out, there is about 1 1/2 inches oil on the stick. The oil is very clean. I am not sure What exact level should be, but at least I know there are good amount of 5w-30 inside. I might be able to figure it out if I know the measurement of the transmission case, and what the depth should be after filled with 2.1 qts of oil.










A closer look the hole after transmission oil plug was removed.











Close look of the rubber transmission plug, there is a vent hole in the middle of the nipple to release the air pressure after transmission is warming up.











The home made transmission oil check stick.















Put back the transmission oil plug can be difficult if you have large hands. This plier made the job easy, or long nose plier will do the same.


















The location of the transmission oil plug.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

erguy6319 said:


> First time post here, and I did uploaded all the pictures first, so the pictures sequences are messed up, still I hope they will help you.
> 
> After watched video on Youtube and read this post. I decided to check my Honda HS622 snowblowrer's transmission fluid. I do not find any signs of axel seals having oil leak.
> 
> ...


I just drain oil and install 2 quarts. measure old oil which is usually down some. These are notorious oil leakers from either axle seals or gasket.


----------

